# How do you make Homemade Apple Cider?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Saw where a couple just used a homemade press for the apples to draw out the juice into canning jars. Been thinking on how the grandparents used to do this. Here are my questions.

1. Do you have to pressure cook, sterlize the cider/jars?
2. How do you seal the lids? Hand tight?
3. Do you need to let the cider sit outside in the sun to ferment?
4. How long does the apple cider need to sit before it becomes "hard cider"?


----------



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://pickyourown.org/applejuice.htm

hope this helps, pretty easy and no harsh chemicals just all natural hot water


----------

